# Getting to know one another



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

We have had a lot of new members recently so I thought it would be good to do another one of these thread. Just list a couple things about you that you want the users here at MUT to know about you. They can be beauty related or not. We just want to know more about our friends here at MUT.

You can post as many times as you want!

Here are some of mine (borrowed from a previous thread). Will add new ones later.

*1. I am a purse-a-holic.*

2, Besides my sister and my mom, all of my family lives in Mexico.

3. I have battled with my weight all of my life.

4. I am a TV junkie - The OC, Survivor, Real World, Gilmore Girls, Everybody Loves Raymond, Fear Factor, Alias, The Apprentice, Law &amp; Order SVU, Sex and the City...

5. I like to listen to all types of music. Enjoy going to concerts. Coolest concert experience - I was in the first row at the first concert in Alcatraz and saw Creed and The Wallflowers perform. For those of you that may not have heard of Alcatraz, it is a very famous jail in San Francisco. It is on an island and it is closed but has a museum.


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

1. I'm a MAC ho

2. I don't work or go to school right now, which is why I'm on MUT all of the time





3. I would LOVE to work for MAC

4. I LOVE shopping

5. I watch The Nanny, Passions soap show, Howard Stern, and the Road rules challenges religiously.


----------



## wongy74 (May 20, 2005)

1. I'm awesome!

2. I'm awesome!

3. I'm awesome!

4. I'm awesome!

5. I'm awesome!

6. I'm awesome!

7. I'm awesome!

8. I'm awesome!

9. I'm awesome!

10. I'm AWESOME!


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* 1. I'm awesome!2. I'm awesome!

3. I'm awesome!

4. I'm awesome!

5. I'm awesome!

6. I'm awesome!

7. I'm awesome!

8. I'm awesome!

9. I'm awesome!

10. I'm AWESOME!






hahahaha
but it's true


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (May 20, 2005)

1. I design and create my own shirts

2. i work at Hot Topic

3. I love falt ballet type shoes

5. My fave colors right now are green and yellow

6. I love the 80's

7. CATS&gt;dogs

8/ my biggest fear is death by werewolves

9.musicals are the best

10. i hate pure chocalte


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* 1. I'm awesome!2. I'm awesome!

3. I'm awesome!

4. I'm awesome!

5. I'm awesome!

6. I'm awesome!

7. I'm awesome!

8. I'm awesome!

9. I'm awesome!

10. I'm AWESOME!






hey, that doesnÂ´t count. we already knew that



:icon_love


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

1. I donÂ´t own any lipsticks

2. I am obsessed with scary movies (current favorite: Amityville Horror)

3. I speak 3 languages (German,English, and IÂ´m pretty good at Italian. I also had Latin for 4 years but itÂ´s a dead language so that doesnÂ´t really count. I also had 2 years of Spanish in school but forgot most of it)

4. I am addicted to Hagen Daadz (spell?)-icecream!!!!!

5. I am a lazy ass. (no sports!)

6. IÂ´d like to be arrested for public intox in the US once in my life *lol* (and have someone get me out of jail of course!)


----------



## wongy74 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys! But I'm just joking...

Nah, I'm really awesome! LOL!





I think @ the top of all your lists should be "I'm awesome!" :icon_love Say it with me now...


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Thanks guys! But I'm just joking...
Nah, I'm really awesome! LOL!





I think @ the top of all your lists should be "I'm awesome!" :icon_love Say it with me now...





oh yeah IÂ´m awesome too. lets soak up each otherÂ´s awesomeness


----------



## wongy74 (May 20, 2005)

Wow, I love this thread. :icon_love So much I didn't know! I never know what to say about myself...

1. I hate lizards.

2. I hate pumps... or any covered shoe for that matter. Thank God I live in Hawaii. I have narrow feet so I just kill my big toe in most shoes.

3. I always say I want to leave Hawaii and move somewhere else for awhile, but probably will never *really* want to.

4. I want everything I can't have... by this, I mean that I want stuff I can't buy here, like Shu Uemura, GA mu, MAC Pro, MAC discontinued/LE stuff, etc. I may not have wanted it when I could get it. Like MAC LE stuff- I see it, don't want it, then everyone loves it, it's sold out, and I *really* want it. I'm such a follower!

5. I must to go to the MAC store when it opens on the day new collections come out. I'm seriously thinking of taking the morning off on June 2 to get Belle Azure.





6. I have more makeup than I can ever use... or even remember I have!





7. I want to stay up til 2 am! But I can't cause I have to go to damn work tomorrow.

8. I want to be a housewife... what a waste of a law degree, right?

9. I used to be heavier, but lost about 30 lbs then gained about ten back. I was too skinny when I lost 30 but now I think I'm just right. Sometimes I think I'm fat but I'm actually pretty damn skinny.

10. (not about me but on my mind) There's no such thing as casual dress day in Hawaii, really. Most business and professional men in Hawaii wear cotton Dockers-like pants and aloha shirts. Most women just wear sweater sets with slacks and pumps. Tomorrow is casual dress day @ my firm. No idea what to wear since the women are more casual than I just mentioned- like t-shirts, capris, tank tops, open toe sandals, etc. WTF is casual dress day for in Hawaii? Jeans? Shorts?


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

oh how cool if you can go to work dressed like that. I like the idea of lawyers in aloha-shirts *lol* Hawaii sounds like a really down to earth-place


----------



## SMAMI (May 20, 2005)

yeah - I'm new so here goes...

1. I'm trilingual (English, Spanish, Portuguese)

2. I lived in Mexico and know it very well (Hola, Marisol, que onda?)

3. I just bought a house so I have no money for makeup





4. I used to keep makeup in a clear hanging shoe bag - but need to figure something else out

5. I have two cats

6. I live in Atlanta - and think Arielle must not forget to visit the beautiful Southeast of the U.S.

Nice to meet ya'll!


----------



## Jen (May 20, 2005)

1. I am awesome!








2. I love e/s, blush and lip stuff.

3. I love my part time job...I work 8-2.

4. I have a great dane named Beau.

5. I grew up on a farm/ranch in Texas...am still in Texas.

6. Hubby is a burn survivor.

7. My 18 year old daughter has a chronic disease.





8. I have never been overweight...alot of my life I was underweight.





9. I love purses, shoes, jeans!

10. I am a homebody.

might think of more later...


----------



## SMAMI (May 20, 2005)

Jen - you have a great dane? Love them!


----------



## Geek (May 20, 2005)

I:


am 38

started to get grey hair at 20 years old

have at least 10 different PCs (laptops and desktops)

can speak in front of a group well

was high school quarterback

in highschool, used to run the 100 meter dash in 10.8 seconds

am serverely athletic

love beer

lost my dad 6 years ago

love kids more than life itself

am not selfish in the slightest

have housekeepers

bought my first house while in early 20's here in Southern Cal

have owned 3 different houses before I was 35

love the beach

began first day of programming MakeupTalk in August of 2003

am always in a good mood and am never a moody guy

am hairy more than I like to be

was in US Navy as pilot rescue swimmer

can count to 100 in spanish

teach engineering

love talk radio

has fun no matter what doing

I'll think of more soon


----------



## Amethyst (May 20, 2005)

1) If &amp; when I get to be 65, I'd love to retire to either a Caribbean island or Hawaii, or be able to afford a second home there (which ain't gonna happen)





2) Happily married and childless by choice.

3) Husband &amp; I both take martial arts lessons together (keeps you young and teaches you self defense)

4) I'm a native New Yorker (born, raised, went to school, graduated, etc.)





5) Forced out of NY because its too damn expensive to live in now!





6) LOVE the Caribbean, Caribbean music, Caribbean food...

7) Not accepting the aging process very well (went kicking and screaming into my 40's)

8) Have way too damn much makeup, clothes, etc.

9) Serious shop-a-holic _(all kidding aside, I'm in debt because of it)_ Fell off wagon, got back on, fell off again.





10) Ex-fashion designer, then I changed careers. I can sleep at night now.


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

wow, you guys have listed so many intersting facts about yourselves yet. keep them coming. this thread is one of my favorites so far. soooo interesting





and SMAMI, there are so many places in the US IÂ´d like to visit and the Southeast is definitely on my list.


----------



## Jen (May 20, 2005)

Yes, Smami, I have a 5 year old fawn male. He is the biggest (180lbs.) love bug ever. Very demanding of your attention and love.



His name is Beau...we sometimes call him Beau Ann cause he's such a girl!





Originally Posted by *SMAMI* Jen - you have a great dane? Love them!


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Tony, you know there is laser or electrolisys for that hair problem of yours























Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I:[*]am 38

[*]started to get grey hair at 20 years old

[*]have at least 10 different PCs (laptops and desktops)

[*]can speak in front of a group well

[*]was high school quarterback

[*]in highschool, used to run the 100 meter dash in 10.8 seconds

[*]am serverely athletic

[*]love beer

[*]lost my dad 6 years ago

[*]love kids more than life itself

[*]am not selfish in the slightest

[*]have housekeepers

[*]bought my first house while in early 20's here in Southern Cal

[*]have owned 3 different houses before I was 35

[*]love the beach

[*]began first day of programming MakeupTalk in August of 2003

[*]am always in a good mood and am never a moody guy

[*]am hairy more than I like to be

[*]was in US Navy as pilot rescue swimmer

[*]can count to 100 in spanish

[*]teach engineering

[*]love talk radio

[*]has fun no matter what doing

I'll think of more soon


----------



## Geek (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Tony, you know there is laser or electrolisys for that hair problem of yours

























laser for greying?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

1. I am 36

2. love to study so I will do as many degree programs as I can for the rest of my life or study something.

3. speak English and Turkish.

4. studied Italian and Spanish 18 years ago when I went to university.

5. fell in love with Copenhagen, Denmark and living there has been my dream.

6. been living in US for 13 years

7. have a daughter-will be 6 years old this summer

8. have a cat and a dog

9. love shoes, purses and perfumes

10. love make up.....

11. I search for the best skincare for my skin

12. love rain and snow

13. hate heat and humidity

14. love driving

15. love to read, watch movies, bowling, traveling


----------



## Amethyst (May 20, 2005)

Charmaine - I'm so happy you're in remission. You're a survivor girl !!


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

wow, what a shock to read about your brain tumor Charmaine. so glad you recovered!!!


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

how come you speak Turkish, Lilla? Just curious


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2005)

ok I thought of some more info:

1. I burnt my right hand with a hot iron at age 2 and there is an ugly scar allover the back of my hand that wonÂ´t go away anymore and surgery would be too complicated so IÂ´m stuck with it which is ok cause IÂ´ve had it forever.

2. iÂ´m in med school for the 3rd year right now (thank god thereÂ´s no pre-med here!) and am hoping to be a cardiologist one day and work in the US.

3. med school and my brotherÂ´s disease (leukemia-he has recovered though!)have turned me into a hypochondriac. I would get my blood tested once a week if I could just to check if everythingÂ´s ok.

4. I can:

play the piano (ok I havenÂ´t practiced for months!)

eat approximately every 30min *g*

get up at 6:20 am Mo-Fri for school (although I hate it)

sleep for more than 12 hours in a row on weekends

I canÂ´t:

cook, sew, deal with babies (although i like kids) and watch war movies (they make me depressed), manage to keep my dorm room clean and tidy


----------



## GR8FISCH (May 20, 2005)

Very cool thread...how similar we are in our diversity...

- native NY'er, honorary Californian, adopted Texas &amp; born again Christian (family is all Jewish)

- work in School of Nursing in Galveston, commute on the ferry 2x/day to the peninsula where I live w/the Husband, 3 cats (all animal rescue) &amp; 1 dog w/ADD

- studied music in college, love all kinds except rap &amp; ugly anything else. love Japanese &amp; African drumming, old Gregorian chants, love to sing &amp; listen to KSBJ most of the time.

- went on a magazine diet about 3 years ago...saved a lot of money &amp; time

- drive a 2000 Metro named Green Bean &amp; she has 128,970 mile &amp; never needed a tuneup...

- LOVE skincare, rarely wear makeup but have more than I'll use up, love to make potions &amp; lotions for my friends &amp; am considering obtaining an aestheticians certification or whatever it's called.

- studied massage therapy long after I'd been doing it...

- live on the beach about 500 yards between the Gulf of Mexico &amp; the Bay in a beach house on pilings...can't stand the mosquitoes but they're worth the views.

- love to fish but have lost every single hook, line &amp; sinker I've ever cast...

- rehabbed my knee after a bike injury two years ago today using the T-Tapp workout.

- been using Fanie skincare since 6/95 &amp; started using copper peptides 3 months ago...&amp; have a 3-ring binder journal since '92...talk about anal...


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Wow this is a great idea Marisol.

UMM where do I start?





1.Met the love of my life when i just turned eighteen,Had my first child(Elijah)when i was 19,got married at nineteen,had my second child(Mariah )at 20.

And yes ive been busy






.

2.Im the youngest in my social group and always have been.

3.Im a makeup artist,Facialist,loreal promoter,and i do waxing.

4.I am deathly afraid of spiders,even the teeny tiny ones,I kid you not I will scream and cry and beg for my life








5.I love Pink and turquoise

6.Ilove music and all types,Ilove rock music the best,guns and roses, jon bonjovi,nirvana,linkinpark,and others that im drawing a blank right now





7.My fave song is Otis redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay

8.I have a bit of a southern accent even though im not from the south





9.I hate being lonely





10.my husband works all the time.

11.I love to dance and sing,i dont care if i sound good ,it just feels good!

12.I am a dreamer,visionist,poet

13.I belly dance





14.Ihave two butterfly tattoo

15.I use to bite my nails for years and years,it will be two years since i stopped.

16.i am emotional

17.I get hurt alot





18.I am a survivor

19. i have a shoe and purse fetish,shhh dont tell my husband,lolhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_twisted.gif

20. My goals are to develop my mind as much as i can possibly asorb

Well I think thats a long enough list for now,lol

Oh yeah just one more thing,I have a flare for the dramaticshttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cheesygrin.gif Can you tell?lolhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2005)

This is wonderful! It is so nice to see a few important facts about everyone in one post.

1. I live in Oakland, and I have two part time jobs. One I do from home and the other requires that I go into San Francisco two days a week.

2. I live in an old warehouse with dogs, artists, and motorcycles

3. My beautiful two wheeled baby Suzuki is in pieces at my mechanic's house, but my mechanic is just across the hall from me.

4. I'm really into red eye shadow. It makes my blue eyes pop like you won't believe. I have more shades of red eye shadow and liner than any other color.

5. I have a degree in anthropology, but I wish I had gone to art school instead. I want to work as an artist sculpting and making jewelry

6. I lived in Tokyo for a short while, and I'm absolutely dying to go back.

7. I LOVE cooking, and I want to learn to make some of my own beauty products. I love skin care products, but I just can't afford to buy everything I want. I think that if I learn to make stuff myself I'll be able to save money.

8. I often wear big thick cat eye glasses. I wish they weren't so big so that I could wear more eye make up with them and not look like a freak.

9. I love brown lipstick. I don't understand why is isn't more popular.

10. I also love glitter lipstick. Oh I need to get some pics in my notepad asap!


----------



## girl_geek (May 20, 2005)

wongy, that casual atmosphere in Hawaii was one of the things I loved about our honeymoon -- you could go from the beach to a fancy dinner without even changing!





Anyways, here's some random facts about me:

[*]I was never very interested in makeup until I got engaged, and started doing research so I could do my own makeup for the wedding, and I got hooked!





[*]I stick to drugstore mu because I'm a poor college student.

[*]I'm working on my Masters in Computer Science (hence the name girl_geek



) and will graduate in December, woohoo!

[*]I met hubby in summer 2003 when I was working for his mom; she kind of set us up.



Four months later we got engaged and 9 months later we got married!





[*]Similar to wongy, I want to work for 2-4 years after graduation then be a stay at home mom if we can afford it. Makes me wonder why I bothered to get my Masters ... however if I had not gone to grad school, I wouldn't have gone to that summer internship where I met hubby





[*]I love shopping but have been getting very frustrated with it lately -- I have to shop in Juniors to find my size but there's not much in the Junior's department that is appropriate for a 23-year-old soon-to-be-professional woman!

[*]I LOVE CATS! And so does hubby! But our apartment doesn't allow them





[*]I love Lord of the Rings (books and movies), and am working on reading some of Tolkien's other works (I've read the Silmarillion twice, now I'm working on Unfinished Tales and the History of Middle Earth series)

[*]I like Christian rock / alternative music (Third Day, Audio Adrenaline, etc.)

[*]I love ice cream

[*]I love blue and turquoise clothes

[*]I have an artist hidden in my geeky self and I love pencil and charcoal drawing, and scrapbooking


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 21, 2005)

This is a great post!!

Charms I am so glad you're doing well. I'm sorry you've been through so much - you're such a sweetie!





Here's mine:

-I am the tallest woman that I know (it sucks being 5'10")





-I'm very shy and have a really hard time making friends

-I hate Florida





-I love makeup - especially e/s and cant get enough of the color green on my eyes:icon_love

-I love MuT

-I'm VERY sensitive

-I have never been out of the USA (aside from Canada)

-My favorite US cities are Chicago and New York!!! :icon_love

-I desperately want to have friends

-No one in my family will ever call me on a Thursday

-I did not start wearing makup until 2 years ago

-I was a MA at Sephora (quit cuz it was hard working a part-time job every evening)

-I was offered a job at MAC after the counter manager saw me do a makeover at Sephora (I was so flattered to be asked to work there)

-I have 5 brothers and 7 sisters and 36+ neices and nephews (I stopped counting after we hit 36)

-I'd give anything to be able to visit Egypt some day

That's probably enough for now, huh?


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, its quite hard. I read Liz's thread and I've considered taking some of the advice that was given to her.... I'll see.





My relatives wont call me on Thursdays (when I use to have friends they wouldn't call me either) because for years that has been 'my' night. That's when I do my hair, nails, catch up on reading, hang out on Mut uninterrupted, or do whatever... it is for me to indulge myself in anything I want without interruption. I really love my Thursdays!!! :icon_love People know that I will not answer my phone or answer my door on that day.

I never was able to work at MAC because the job that I have here in Florida got in the way of that - both offers happened around the same time. I was only working part-time at Sephora for fun and to indulge my makeup obsession when the MAC manager and I discussed a job opportunity (also PT). Had I remained in the DC area, I would definitely have accepted the job.

Your aunt is so lucky to have experienced Egypt and double lucky to have found her husband there. I'm so jealous!!!!





Of course, I dont mind the questions at all, Charmaine. I'm always happy to get to know you and other MuT'ers better and for you all to know me better as well!!





Originally Posted by *charms23* Tracey thanks for the nice thoughts! I guess it must be really hard moving to a new place and not knowing anybody. Have you read the thread that Liz started about making friends? A lot of members had some good ideas for meeting people and maybe you could try some of those. 
So, why won't any of your relatives call you on a Thursday? And you said you were offered a job with MAC, did you take it? I heard that you moved to Florida because you were offered a new job, was that it?

Sorry if I have a lot of questions



I just like getting to know people better. Oh and my aunt moved to Egypt to be a nurse and she met a nice Egyptian man who's now my Uncle! They live in California now. But yeah, Egypt sounds like a great place to visit - I would love to see the pyramids!


----------



## LuckyMe (May 21, 2005)

Man (I mean woman) this is a great post! What a great way to get to know each other!

[*]I am 32 years old and have been married 12 years. I have a son who will be 16 next month-bought him his first car yesterday. Both are my life's best accomplishments.

[*]Have worked in the medical field for 10 years as a Medical Assistant and most currently working part-time at an OBGYN office.

[*]Moved to North Carolina 2 years ago because my husband had a job transfer. Sucked at first but wouldn't leave now unless I really had to.

[*]About #3, working to pay for Makeup and clothes-my 2 favorite things (oh yeah, and for the hair also)

[*]Recently just made it through my second makeup haul as a MUT member and boy are they expensive.

[*]Unfortunately an OCD sufferer but I guess it could be something worse.

[*]Love cats and dogs! (see my notepad).

[*]Love the color pink and anything to do with tiara's or crown's (my name Regina means queen).

[*]At 30 I felt like I was having an age crisis and got a tattoo and my belly button pierced. Have since removed the piercing but can't do so much about the tattoo.

[*]My favorite shows are Lost, American Idol, Nanny 911, and CSI.

[*]I am so happy to be a part of a forum where people seem to genuinely care about each other. Like one big happy family!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 21, 2005)

I was lucky enough to get a scholarship to a study abroad program in Tokyo. i saw how easy it was to get work and find a place to live and now I'm just counting the moments until I can go back. I sometimes get homesick for Tokyo. It is a really fabulous diverse city and I love the trains and subway!

Thanks for asking! I just love talking about Tokyo.

Originally Posted by *charms23* Yes you should definitely put pics on your notepad - I love looking at everyone else's to get some ideas. You mentioned you lived in Tokyo for a little bit. What brought you there?


----------



## meg1959 (May 21, 2005)

1) divorced, mother of 2 (20 y/o dtr, 18 y/o son), RN

2) I used to be a lipstick ho, now I'm a lipstick AND lipgloss ho!

3) shopping is my "sport"

4) I have 83 pairs of shoes.....let's not get into boots and purses, ok?

5) I've been dating the same man for 8 years

6) My dtr goes to school in Montreal and I visit as often as I can...it's beautiful! and the shopping!

7) Tho I have lived minutes from Boston all of my life, I finally went to the original Filene's Basement today.....it was almost a religious experience.....found some cute tops too (For some reason I just never got there....walked by a lot)

8) My MU obsession started with an Elizabeth Arden makeover, about 5 years ago.....I finally learned what colors worked for me....it opened the door to a whole new world

Meg


----------



## envymi (May 21, 2005)

Wow, nice stuff everyone!!! Ok, here's me:

-I'm an insomniac, manic-depressive with slight OCD (imagine the terror for my BF)

-I have a son that will be 4 in July who's father disappeared when he was 4 months old(he's out there somewhere just doesn't want anyone to find him so he gets his checks under other people's names-he's in the music biz, so if anyone knows him let me know





-I've traveled to pretty much everywhere in the world that I would want to and now reside in Los Angeles...have been living here 5 years now.

-Had a full academic scholarship in college...I'm a Wolverine!

-Was a professional dancer in HS til I injured my knee in a mountain climbing accident my senior year -ended that career

-Worked for a sports and entertainment management firm after college, but got tired of working my ass off 80+ hours a week and somehow started stripping in San Francisco

-Used to be fluent in French though it's been almost 10 years since I spoke a word

-Am really into Japonese horror movies and French thrillers or any other odd independent movies

-I pulled a disappearing act myself after my love died while I was in college...ended up in Crowley, Louisiana for a while

-My obsessions/people I wish I knew: Charlie Parker, Marilyn Monroe, Jean-Michel Basquiat

-Have lots of celebrity acquaintances...which is probably why I have no real friends

-Do alot of different things now, but really don't do much





-I am a true designer junkie-&gt;shoes, handbags, clothes...

-My man supports me and my son now, even though I've probably got more in the bank than he does





Ok...I could go on and on, but I'll stop now


----------



## KMEFH (May 21, 2005)

This is really a very interesting thread! Funny how alike somethings seem, everywhere in the world! Charmaine, glad ur doing well now grl, what doesn't brake you only makes you stronger, right



! Suzukigrrl, I need a good red shadow, who makes an honest to god red shadow?



Erin - odd, huh?! im intrigued by u! One day we shall meet, or even better work together, so we have to become successes first!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 21, 2005)

Wow! loved reading everyones posts! This is great!

1. I've lived on Long Island all my life and will probably never leave - unless the price of living goes up anymore, then I won't be able to afford it!





2. I still live at home with my parents

3. I've been dating Leo for a little over 4 years, and have no desire to rush into anything more.

4. I let an ex 'use' my credit cards (can we say STUPID) years ago, so I now have horrible credit, and don't even know how I was able to get a cell phone - and I'm just finally going to pay everything off (thousands) because my mom &amp; dad are are good enough to take out a loan for me. I have the best parents! :icon_love

5. I have recently become totally OBSESSED with anything MAC.

6. I love playing on my computer and love any kind of electronic gadgets. I can shop for hours in Best Buy!

7. On the topic of weird shopping, I can also spend a lot of time in office supply stores! lol

8. I've come to hate shopping for clothes since I've gained weight, and find it totally depressing.

9. I love spending money and shopping. (See numbers 5,6 &amp; 7 - lol)

10. Drive a 1993 Cavalier, &amp; it's the newest car I've ever owned. (See #4 ;()

11. Am determined to get a new Mustang convertible (in torch red)





12. I am always trying to appease people &amp; will never say no to anyone, which usually turns me into a doormat.

13. I only have a few close friends.

14. I went to Cosmetology school &amp; cut hair for a few years.

15. I now work in an Insurance agency b/c I wanted benefits &amp; staedy pay without having to rely on tips.

16. Would like to get back into hair &amp; makeup one day...

17. I need a million opinions before I do something... I can't make decisions on my own.

18. I save practically everything - I'm a total pack rat!

19. I love animals... want to rescue every stray &amp; adopt every cat and dog in a shelter.

20. Wanted to be a vet when I was younger, but cancelled out that thought b/c I wouldn't be able to put an animal to sleep (see #19! lol) and then being I would be constantly crying if I did, I wouldn't be able to wear eye makeup which would totally clash with fact # 5!





21. Was in accelerated and 'gifted' classes during school, but barely passed math.

22. I love crossword puzzles

23. I took Italian in school for over 5 years, and can barely speak or understand it now.

24. I am obsessed with MuT!





25. I love anything in "Seafoam Green"

26. I love watching dvd's and movies (any kind) and saw Titanic in the theater 9 times. (My friend worked there... so I got in free lol)

27. Crave for romance &amp; wish my bfs were more 'romantic &amp; sensitive' but then when they are, I am looking to run. (I got annoyed and was always looking to run when I had soppy guys, but yet the ones that aren't affectionate or romantic - I witch that they aren't - go figure LOL)

28. I have a tattoo on my lower back - but only have my ears pierced

29. I have never been to Florida

30. I like buying things for other people &amp; tend to go a little overboard on bday &amp; xmas gifts

31. My phone # consists of only 2 numbers (ie: XXO-OOXX)





Ok - I guess I've done enough for now! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 21, 2005)

Just wanted to add that I also Love howard Stern - listen every morning with mom &amp; watch the E! show everynight! lol





And glad to hear everyone that had illnesses is ok now! :icon_love


----------



## Joyeuux (May 21, 2005)

I'm 24.

I've lived in Los Angeles for 6 years.

I work as a makeup artist for MAC and freelance on my days off.

The first MAC lipstick I ever bought was Plastique.

I didn't shape my brows until 1 1/2 years ago, while at makeup school.

I don't own a pair of stilettos.

I've never consumed a can of soda in my life.

I get asked about my ethnicity all the time! Usually people think I'm Latina, Mexican, Persian, Jewish or misc. Middle Eastern. In actuality, my dad is Greek (with a little Turkish mixed in, we think) and my mom is German, Irish &amp; Polish. Both were born here in the US though.

Two years ago, I had surgery to remove an ovarian cyst that was the size of a golf ball. It was a big ordeal, but I'm healthy!

I have a bachelor's degree in theater.

My staple foods are: extra sharp cheddar cheese, buttermilk bread, peanut butter, blackberry jam, red apples, graham crackers, spaghetti and orange juice. Lol!

I've only had one boyfriend (my current one!



)

I'm very close with my family, especially my mother. She is one of my very best friends.

I initially came to MuT searching for product reviews. I love this site!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Wow, Joy, glad you're doing better now! What a coincidence though, my brain tumor was also the size of a golf ball! Really! How funny. 
My cyst was the size of a golf ball with a little (benign, thank god!) tumor attached to it. Bleh. That mofo hurt so bad!

I'm sure you went through a lot more than I did &amp; I'm glad that you are healthy as well!


----------



## Sofia (May 21, 2005)

Great idea for a thread!!!

1. I was born &amp; raised and still reside in NYC.

2. It's just me and my parents. I'm an only child which sucks.

3. I did a one year paid internship my sophomore year of college at Estee Lauder which I loved and didn't want to give up.

4. I love to travel and have been to some very beautiful places, Hawaii and other states in the US, various places in Europe, Canada, the Caribbean, and so on.

5. I would love to find a job where I could go all over the world and rate hotels, resorts, etc. Who wouldn't?!

6. Since turning 18 I have had 2 paid internships &amp; 2 ridiculously boring jobs in the finance field.

7. Currently I am helping run the family contracting business &amp; real estate ventures. I never pictured this is what I'd wind up doing, but I love it.

8. Although I live with my parents, I rarely ever see them. They don't really work and they travel a lot, I think too much. I feel like I'm an orphan.

9. I am working on something very special with someone and I hope it works out.

10. My favorite color is black. It always has been and I don't think it will ever change.

11. I am such a shy person I can't stand myself sometimes. Not really a confidence issue, I just don't get it.

12. I have a whole dresser full of make-up and beauty products. Is that wrong?

13. My love of shoes &amp; bags is borderline addiction.

14. So is my love of clothing.

15. I can get a little OC about certain things and not about others. I think it may be some "new" kind of disorder.






Joy &amp; Charmaine, glad to hear you two are doing well. You are very strong women.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Great idea for a thread!!! 
1. I was born &amp; raised and still reside in NYC.

2. It's just me and my parents. I'm an only child which sucks.

3. I did a one year paid internship my sophomore year of college at Estee Lauder which I loved and didn't want to give up.

4. I love to travel and have been to some very beautiful places, Hawaii and other states in the US, various places in Europe, Canada, the Caribbean, and so on.

5. I would love to find a job where I could go all over the world and rate hotels, resorts, etc. Who wouldn't?!

6. Since turning 18 I have had 2 paid internships &amp; 2 ridiculously boring jobs in the finance field.

7. Currently I am helping run the family contracting business &amp; real estate ventures. I never pictured this is what I'd wind up doing, but I love it.

8. Although I live with my parents, I rarely ever see them. They don't really work and they travel a lot, I think too much. I feel like I'm an orphan.

9. I am working on something very special with someone and I hope it works out.

10. My favorite color is black. It always has been and I don't think it will ever change.

11. I am such a shy person I can't stand myself sometimes. Not really a confidence issue, I just don't get it.

12. I have a whole dresser full of make-up and beauty products. Is that wrong?

13. My love of shoes &amp; bags is borderline addiction.

14. So is my love of clothing.

15. I can get a little OC about certain things and not about others. I think it may be some "new" kind of disorder.





Joy &amp; Charmaine, glad to hear you two are doing well. You are very strong women.

Thank you Sofia, you're sweet.



My whole issue lasted about a month -- Charmaine had much bigger struggles to deal with, I'm sure. 
That would be an awesome job, to rate hotels. I'm curious about your internship at Estee Lauder -- did you work in the corporate office?


----------



## KMEFH (May 21, 2005)

I amazed, so many of u have been thru so much - glad to hear everyones doin' well now though! Joyeuux, i have to admit i was curious about ur heritage as well, Question answered! Sofia, u seem soooo busy!

Erin - u crack my ass up grl! We shall prevail in this insane business we have choosen, and when we do, we'll kick the worlds ass with our mad skillz! I so look forward to getting to know ya better both professionally and personally, sux ur not still in tx, as im there alot. Someday though . . . soon i hope!


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2005)

I am glad that everyone is enjoying this thread and especially glad that I am getting to know you all more. Here are some more about me:

1. I have experimented with a lot of recreational drugs in my past and even though I know that it wasn't the best thing to do, I don't regret it.

2. I can drink a lot of my friends under the table and I love taking shots.





3. I am deathly afraid of cats. Don't know why but everytime I see one I freak out. All my friends think that this is hilarious so they always email me cat pictures.

4. I can be very sarcastic at times.

5. I wish I had a closer relationship with my mom and sister.

6. I haven't spoken to my father in almost 4 years and have no desire to do so. I heard that he is remarried and has a daughter.

7. I have only had one boyfriend and boy, was that relationship a mistake. I was 18 and he was 26, just came out of jail from a drug related offense and I was living on my own in LA going to school. I was totally into him and he treated me like crap. I was partying with him all the time and not going to school. I ended up getting kicked out of school because my grades sucked. Once I got kicked out of school and the dorms, I was working at a smoothie shop for minimum wage and decided to end it and go back home.

8. No one in my family knows that I got kicked out of school.

9. I like being alone but I don't like feeling lonely.

10. Right now, I have no desire to ever get married. However, I would like to be in a relationship. I am no longer looking for Prince Charming. I am looking for my valiant prince.

11. I am going to the U2 concert in November.





12. I am a city girl and would love to live in a big city like San Francisco, Chicago or New York. I envision myself working in a downtown office (most likely a financial district) and having an awesome loft in town.

13. I have 36 cousins on my mom's side of the family.

14. Like Joy, I too had an ovarian cysts removed about 3 yrs ago. Mine however, was the size of an orange.





15. I get really shy and quiet around guys, especially ones that I think are cute.

16. I used to go to raves and love techno music. Yes, I was one of those dorks with the glowsticks. I thought I was hot $hit!


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SMAMI* 2. I lived in Mexico and know it very well (Hola, Marisol, que onda?) Que onda SMAMI. Como estas? What part of Mexico did you live in?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I had a brain tumor when I was 14 but because of chemo and surgery, I'm in remission now. I am so glad that you are doing so well. You must have gone through a lot.






Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I live in Oakland, and I have two part time jobs. One I do from home and the other requires that I go into San Francisco two days a week. Howdy neighbor. I live in Marin County.





Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* My relatives wont call me on Thursdays (when I use to have friends they wouldn't call me either) because for years that has been 'my' night. That's when I do my hair, nails, catch up on reading, hang out on Mut uninterrupted, or do whatever... it is for me to indulge myself in anything I want without interruption. I really love my Thursdays!!! images/smilies2/wub.gif People know that I will not answer my phone or answer my door on that day. That is so awesome that you have a day that you set aside for yourself. Everyone should always do that. We all worry to much about others and not enough about ourselves. 

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Two years ago, I had surgery to remove an ovarian cyst that was the size of a golf ball. It was a big ordeal, but I'm healthy!



Glad that you are doing better too.


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Thanks Marisol! The size of an orange - that's huge! And I'm so glad too that you're doing better now. Thanks Charmaine:icon_love


----------



## lilla (May 21, 2005)

My mom had tumor removed in her had so I can understand how things get scary. I am so glad you very nice ladies who had tumor or cancer and recovered and doing good.


----------



## lilla (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Charmaine, she is doing good (know on wood!) but she gets checked every year to be sure. It's been 7 years...

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Thank you Lilla! How is your mom doing?


----------



## FeistyFemme (May 21, 2005)

Wow, this has been great reading stuff about everyone else!



Stuff about me...

#1 - I'm in my third year of college, working towards an English degree.

#2 - I still live at home with my family, and I don't work so I can focus on school.

#3 - I've been dating the same guy for almost 6 years, and I love him to death.





#4 - I hope to be married by the time I'm 22. (See #3, LOL)

#5 - I've been addicted to makeup since I was 16.

#6 - I've lived in good 'ol central North Carolina all my life, and unless for some unseen reason things don't work out with the boyfriend, I probably always will live here.

#7 - I'm shy by nature, and don't like to speak in front of a crowd.

#8 - I'm also really smart - trust me, I count my blessings.





#9 - The older that I get, the more obsessive compulsive tendencies I display.

#10 - I've suffered from anorexia since I was 14, and I've had two "episodes", the most recent one was a year ago, and I'm still in therapy.

#11 - I love anything pink or green.

#12 - I love my 6 year old black lab Kasey to pieces. He's spoiled rotten, and it's all my fault, LOL

#13 - I don't know what I would do if I didn't have places online (like MuT) to talk with others about makeup - I'd go insane!

#14 - My boyfriend is a fireman, and I'm planning to be a teacher... how cute!





#15 - I'm really anal about organization - like Janelle, I could spend hours in an office supply store, and I also love places like The Container Store. I love to organize!

#16 - I'm super close with my family, especially my mom, grandma, and my uncle.

#17 - I've never had sex.

#18 - I rarely paint my nails.

#19 - I'm the first in my family to go to college.

#20 - I'm obsessed with MAC!

That's enough for now, before ya'll think I'm really crazy, LOL


----------



## Nicolet (May 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm fairly new to this site and really love it. Everyone seems so positive and cool. I may be too late to post to this thread, but here's a little info about me:

1. Married to a wonderful guy, who I picked up on at a party over 10 years ago. We are still crazy about each other, have 2 beautiful children, and have been married for almost 8 years now.

2. I'm currently a Stay-At-Home mom. My children are my number one priority. My son, Jaedon, is six, and my daughter, Kaeli is 2. They are so much fun. Being a mommy rocks. (It's a lot more work than I thought though!)

3. I'm Dutch-Indonesian. Actually, I'm Dutch, Indonesian, French and German. Long story, but my parents grew up in Indonesia. At the time, it was a Dutch colony, so they speak dutch. I understand it fluently, and speak a little (just the naughty stuff). My husband's Filipino, so our kids are Dutch-Indonesian, French, German, Filipino.

4. When I was growing up, my mixed descent gave me a sort of identity crisis. Didn't know where i fit in. Now I love my exotic background.

5. I'm an only child and had a wonderful childhood. I am very, very close to my parents. Sometimes I wish my kids had cousins on my side.

6. I love to cook! And eat. I love watching the Food Network and getting ideas. Mostly I cook Filipino or Indonesian food, but we love everything.

7. I was a wild child in high school. Had a fake ID at 16. Also, when I was 16, my boyfriend was 21. So were most of my friends. I got a lot of partying out of my system early, I guess. By the time I got to College, I was pretty much done with it, and really focused on my studies.

8. I have a Bachelors in Industrial and Organizational Psychology. Prior to being a Stay At Hom mom, I worked at a Technical Recruiter. That was before Silicon Valley went bust.

9. Grew up on the San Franciso Peninsula. My husband and I went through several moves, but finally settled down and bought a house in the San Ramon Valley, about 1 hour from San Francisco. This our first "house" (we owned a condo before, rented, etc.) and we love it. It's so ideal for the kids. We are truly blessed.

10. I have a tattoo on my lower back of the Chinese symbol of Good Fortune.

Gotta go cook dinner! Have a great evening, girls...

Nicole


----------



## spazbaby (May 22, 2005)

Alright, since I had so much fun reading about everybody else, I thought I it would only be fair if I posted some stuff about me as well.

1. I hate bugs. Anything with more than 4 legs is on my shit list.

2. I have been VERY afraid of the dark for my entire life.

3. I am an animal lover.

4. I just graduated from college with a BS in accounting, and am currently interviewing for jobs. I screwed up on my first try at college so that's why I just now graduated at age 26.

5. My drug of choice is the ultra-powerful Skittle.

6. I watched my grandma die of lung cancer, so I will never take up smoking and can't stand to be in a relationship with a guy who smokes.

7. I have an older brother who has Asperger's Syndrome, which is a form of high-functioning autism.

8. I hate germs.

9. I have gained approx. 50 pounds since I first started college (went through a couple of bad relationships and a struggle to get out of the field that I was in) so I guess I should nix the Skittles.

10. I have an incredible family.

11. I honestly don't know how any woman learns to tolerate the way men operate.

12. I would like to get married &amp; have kids someday, but don't know if I can ever develop the tolerance (see #11).

13. I am addicted to Starbucks (nonfat toffee nut latte, no whipped cream)

14. I suffer from migraines, but they are now under control thanks to preventative medications and Imitrex.

15. Nobody I know believes #9 above, so I must not look like I've gained that much.

16. I drink TONS of diet pop. Yes, it's pop. Not soda.

17. Simple things please me (i.e. stuffed animals, lip gloss, change purses)

18. I have a very dry sense of humor. My friends call me Daria, after the cartoon.

19. I've been told I look like Claire Danes. Oh, and Cameron Diaz. Yeah right.

20. I have been watching Guiding Light since I was 4.

21. I am very very VERY mean when I'm drunk.

22. I spaz about everything. Bad drivers, stupid people, etc. I just go crazy mad.

23. I swear a lot.

24. Every nightmare I've ever had was about me being stalked.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Nicolet (May 22, 2005)

Hi Charmaine,

My mother-in-law is an awesome cook. I learn by watching her. My husband's Aunt also gave me a really good Filipino cook book, which I refer to often. The dishes I make most frequently are Tinola, Adobo (Pork, Chicken, Eggplant, etc.), Afritada, Bulalo (sp?), Mechado, there are a few others I am forgetting. My kids love all of those dishes. My husband makes a really wicked (in a good way) Flan, but it's soooo rich and fattening. I recently made Pinakbet for a family get together. My husband's Auntie Baby said it was really good. Yay! I am still eager to try to make some of my other favorites like Bangus (milkfish), Pancit Palabok (lot of work), and Kare-Kare. Unfortunately, my kids are allergic to peanuts. What are your favorites? I love Halo-Halo, but it sticks to my thighs! And I also like Diniguan (sp?), but I don't like to think about how it's made! Also, have you ever tried Indonesian food? If you like Filipino food, I guarantee you'll love it.

My husband was born in the Philippines, near Manila. Although he grew up in New Jersey and has an East coast accent. His family speaks Tagalog, however he's not fluent. Did you grow up here? Anyway, maybe you can give me some cooking tips!

Take care!





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow, your husband is Filipino? So am I! So you know how to cook Filipino food - that's awesome that you know how. I'm curious, what kind of Filipino foods you can cook?


----------



## Jennifer (May 22, 2005)

i am SOOOO glad everyone who's been sick are feeling better





great thread, marisol!

here i go...


i have 2 sisters and 1 brother 
my parents separated almost 3 years ago and it feels like yesterday 
i'm very friendly and i always make people feel right at home 
my english teacher came up to me on friday and said, "you're very assertive. it's a good thing." 
i lost 35 lbs last year, but i gained most of it back because i was going through some depressing stage, but now that depression is out of my life (and will hopefully never be back) 
i've been working since i was 13-14 so that i don't have to take money from my mom 
now i'm working to pay for college starting next sept. 
my mom works 16-hour days usually, so i've been like a mom to my 13-year-old sis for the past 2 years 
i wish i kept in touch with people i grew up with in my old town, but i tried


----------



## Geek (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Wow you can make a lot of Filipino dishes! I love all kinds of Filipino food so lucky for me, my mom knows how to make a lot of them. She has a few cookbooks herself. She also makes flan, which is so sweet and delicious, but I agree, it's so fattening. I love Bangus, even though it's hard to get the teeny tiny fish bones out when you eat it. Hmmm this post is making me so hungry!



Also, good thing you like dinuguan - I love to eat that! I was actually going to ask you that if you like it since not a lot of non-Filipinos like it, because of how it's made (I'm gonna spare everyone the details, but no it's not dog or goat or anything, it's just pork



)
I've never tried Indonesian food cause there aren't any restaurants here that serve them. So you live in New Jersey now? I have some relatives in Jersey City. We visit a lot because there are so many Filipino restaurants and stores in there.

I myself still speak Tagalog as I've only been here for 9 years. I too, grew up near Manila - in the province of Laguna to be exact. My family and I came to the US because of my brain tumor and I needed to get an operation, and we are staying here for good.

As for cooking tips, sorry I can't be of any help!



I cannot cook. AT ALL. My mom's been trying to teach me, but I just have an aversion to it. She tells me there's still hope for me since she didn't even know how to cook until she married my dad (both of them are Filipino, btw). Anyway, sorry to everyone for taking up so much space here. Nicole, if you would like to talk or chat or anything, you can just send me a pm here.




Charmaine, how about Balut?



I spent alot of time in the PI while in the US Navy. I found them to be nice people. I ate all kinds of filipino foods while there.


----------



## lilla (May 22, 2005)

What is balut? now I am curious....

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow, Tony, I never knew you were in the Philippines. When were you therre and where did you stay in the Philippines? Did you ever eat balut? I could never eat it. UGH! Even just looking at it creeps me out.


----------



## Nicolet (May 22, 2005)

Hi Lilla,

I believe it's an unhatched Chicken embryo. So basically, it's an egg with a chick inside it. If you're a vegetarian, this is probably your worst nightmare. Apparently, it's delicious. It's considered a delicacy. Personally, I could never get myself to try it. I actually screamed when my mother-in-law offered me one.

Charmaine could probably give you a better description.

Originally Posted by *lilla* What is balut? now I am curious....


----------



## Liz (May 22, 2005)

welcome nicolet! not sure if i welcomed you to mut yet.

i'm half filipino, and where i live only has 2 restaurants and one filipino market, but there's not much in any of them. so whenever i go home, i make my mom go to the filipino restaurants and go to the filipino store. lol.

i love halo halo!! i used to only eat the milk and ice when i was little, and now i eat all of it. hehehe. i also like that one dessert that's made with corn. and the rice dessert. and bilo bilo with those little rice flour balls. mmm... and then they fry chicken skin and you dip it in a spiced vinegar sauce. mmmmmmmm.... dang. i'm hungry now. lol.

i will not eat balut or dinaguan. i'm really picky about meat. lol. so i won't eat like liver or any other kind of intestine stuff. lol.

nice to see some filipinas on here





tony, my dad was in the PI when he was in the navy also. that's where he met my moms


----------



## Geek (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Wow, Tony, I never knew you were in the Philippines. When were you therre and where did you stay in the Philippines? Did you ever eat balut? I could never eat it. UGH! Even just looking at it creeps me out. 


Yes I was there in the 80's when the US Navy still went there. Yep I was there for many months a few times...in Subic Bay. I have been around Luzon alot, in fact, I went to Manilla, Baggio, Subic, and other places alot...
No never ate Balut, but ate alot of other things there


----------



## Geek (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

Hi Lilla,
I believe it's an unhatched Chicken embryo. So basically, it's an egg with a chick inside it. If you're a vegetarian, this is probably your worst nightmare. Apparently, it's delicious. It's considered a delicacy. Personally, I could never get myself to try it. I actually screamed when my mother-in-law offered me one.

Charmaine could probably give you a better description.




Duck Embryo I think. Balut played a big part on Survivor this year also


----------



## Liz (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow Liz that's pretty cool! The rice dessert you're talking about, could it be puto? My mom makes that one too - with cheese on top! I love holidays cause then I get to eat all yummy Filipino food. So Liz, where in the Philippines is your mom from? Have you been there before? puto is good, but that's not the one i was talking about. it's sweet rice and sometimes they wrap it in banana leaves.


----------



## Liz (May 22, 2005)

i've never heard of that name

i think it starts with a b...? oh and it's kind of a brownish color and sticky


----------



## maryb74 (May 22, 2005)

I just wanted to introduce myself, I'm a newbie to this website. My names Mary, I'm from a suburb outside of Boston. I love makeup, it's like an obsession with me, you can never have too much. Well just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 22, 2005)

Hi Mary!! Welcome to MuT!! We're so glad you found us. You've definitely found the perfect board for your obsession. As you can tell by my screen name, I feel the same way..... you can never have too much mu!!!





Originally Posted by *maryb74* I just wanted to introduce myself, I'm a newbie to this website. My names Mary, I'm from a suburb outside of Boston. I love makeup, it's like an obsession with me, you can never have too much. Well just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Sofia (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I'm curious about your internship at Estee Lauder -- did you work in the corporate office? Joy, yes the corp. office on the east side. What I miss most is all the freebies, the first look at new products before introduction to the public, did I mention the freebies. When I left I had a whole trunk full of every EL product and many, many multiples, full size, sample size, ahhhh those were good days.

Originally Posted by *KMEFH* Sofia, u seem soooo busy! Busy isn't the word. Ever since my Dad said he had no interest in working anymore, I've been taking up the slack. So I now work long days/nights and weekends. I have no life and it's hindering my "personal" project.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2005)

1) I'm new to this website and still figuring out how to go about everything from posting messages to creating my notepad, etc., etc. etc...

2) I live in Los Angeles with my hubby and 11 year old daughter. Been here for over 20 years. Born in the US but raised in the Philippines up until I was 18 (minus 3 years of that was spent in Scotland)

3) Just started getting into MAC makeup and I love their eyeshadows. Still having problems combining colors and how and where to apply them. Have been getting some ideas from all of you and it has been a great help. My sister thinks I'm crazy spending so much in skincare products and makeup-she's not into any of this.

4) I work full time as a nurse in a nursing home-been here forever!

5) I like to watch scary movies only if I have company, but I hate the feeling after the movie is over (especially if the movie is watched at night)- can't go anywhere without someone with me.

Just Me,

Jeanie


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* puto is good, but that's not the one i was talking about. it's sweet rice and sometimes they wrap it in banana leaves. Is it Suman?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i've never heard of that name
i think it starts with a b...? oh and it's kind of a brownish color and sticky

Must be bibingka.


----------



## Liz (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *[email protected]* Must be bibingka. YES! that's it!!! thanks. lol. i knew i wasn't crazy. 
sometimes i'm really bad with remembering names for things. like the other day, i asked my bf what the name of his dermatologist was. i go upstairs, try to remember the name. go bakc downstairs and ask him again. I'm like "I know it starts with an M. Dr. Melbourne??" he starts laughing at me. and he's like "Melbourne??? It's Dr. Hambley!!!" LOL! I have no idea how i came up with Melbourne....?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* YES! that's it!!! thanks. lol. i knew i wasn't crazy. 
sometimes i'm really bad with remembering names for things. like the other day, i asked my bf what the name of his dermatologist was. i go upstairs, try to remember the name. go bakc downstairs and ask him again. I'm like "I know it starts with an M. Dr. Melbourne??" he starts laughing at me. and he's like "Melbourne??? It's Dr. Hambley!!!" LOL! I have no idea how i came up with Melbourne....?





You welcome! That's okay it happens to me too all the time. My hubby always gives me this strange look on his face each time it happens.


----------



## Geek (May 22, 2005)

Gasps!!!









Originally Posted by *grapefruity* 

12. I don't have a TV, but there isn't time anyways.


----------



## Marisol (May 22, 2005)

Welcome to MUT Mary and Jeanie.


----------



## wongy74 (May 22, 2005)

Ugh... will never eat balut. Ugh, yuck. Also will never eat dinaguan again- I got tricked into eating it by my neighbors @ their New Year's party. They wouldn't tell me what it was until after I ate it. Sooo gross!

Originally Posted by *Liz* i will not eat balut or dinaguan. i'm really picky about meat. lol. so i won't eat like liver or any other kind of intestine stuff. lol.


----------



## wongy74 (May 22, 2005)

Pretty sure it's chicken. But maybe it's both.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Duck Embryo I think. Balut played a big part on Survivor this year also


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Ugh... will never eat balut. Ugh, yuck. Also will never eat dinaguan again- I got tricked into eating it by my neighbors @ their New Year's party. They wouldn't tell me what it was until after I ate it. Sooo gross! I got tricked into eating balut too,( I think I was about 10 years old then) I think it was my dad who told me to eat it in the dark. So I go into my dad's office with the lights off and started drinking it's juice (which I was told to do first after cracking the shell) then I felt something hairy and bony so out of curiosity I turned on the lights and I had biggest shock of my life



!!! Since then I never tried it and will never, ever ear that!!! They did the same thing to me with the dinuguan-told me after eating it- don't eat that stuff too!
Just Me,





Jeanie


----------



## spazbaby (May 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *[email protected]* I got tricked into eating balut too,( I think I was about 10 years old then) I think it was my dad who told me to eat it in the dark. So I go into my dad's office with the lights off and started drinking it's juice (which I was told to do first after cracking the shell) then I felt something hairy and bony so out of curiosity I turned on the lights and I had biggest shock of my life



!!! Since then I never tried it and will never, ever ear that!!! They did the same thing to me with the dinuguan-told me after eating it- don't eat that stuff too!
Just Me,





Jeanie

I would have been so mad. I can understand that there are differences in cuisine in other countries, but that just makes me ill.


----------



## lilla (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info Nicole and Charmaine. I really don't think I can make myself eat that either. I always try every dish from each country but I can't try balut.

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Actually, that's a pretty good description! Yes, it's considered a delicacy in the Philippines, and a lot of people I know like it. They usually have vendors walking around late at night yelling out "Balut! Balut!" so the people in the houses can hear them and purchase some. I guess a lot of people eat it at night. If you dare, do a google search and I'm sure some pictures will pop up. Just beware as it is pretty graphic.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to MuT, Maryb &amp; [email protected]! Nice to have you both! I'm Janelle from NY - great to meet you!





And I love MAC shadows too - they're my new favorite splurges!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 23, 2005)

Alittle about me :0)

1. I was born and raised in Louisiana

2. I am 25 will be 26 on August 2nd (man I am getting old)

3. I am married, it will be 4 years on August 4th (note: I made it close to my birthday so I could get more gifts)

4. The hubby and I just baught our first house together

5. I am a stylist and have been since '98

6. I collect anything and everything Elvis Presley (I have been to Graceland 15 times)

7. I own a Corvette:icon_love

8. I would marry my flatiron if I had the chance (it is a CHI, I do not go anywhere without it, even to the clubs)(if they have plug-ins)

9. I have 4 tattoos, and plan on getting more (I love them, to me they are so relaxing)

10. I am a natural Blonde

11. I love my family so I refuse to move anywhere that is more then 10 miles away from them

This is all I can think of now, if I come up with something new I will post :0)


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Alittle about me :0)

3. I am married, it will be 4 years on August 4th (note: I made it close to my birthday so I could get more gifts)

6. I collect anything and everything Elvis Presley (I have been to Graceland 15 times)

8. I would marry my flatiron if I had the chance (it is a CHI, I do not go anywhere without it, even to the clubs)(if they have plug-ins)

hahahaha!!!
i've been to graceland once when I was younger. I want to visit again to since I would remember it mroe and take more pics. But then, what else is there to do over there?! lol. I don't know who would go with me.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 23, 2005)

lol you pay for the bud ticket i will go with ya, lol

There is lots to do in Tenn. Great bars


----------



## KMEFH (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Alittle about me :0)
1. I was born and raised in Louisiana

:0)

Wow, small world! I just moved back here like 2yrs ago


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 23, 2005)

Do you guys live near BRITNEY!?!? LOL 

 ugh! I'd move if I did!


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Do you guys live near BRITNEY!?!? LOL 

 ugh! I'd move if I did!



hahahaha


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Do you guys live near BRITNEY!?!? LOL 

 ugh! I'd move if I did!



Her show got awful reviews!!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 23, 2005)

I live a few hours away from her home town, but I don't claim her.


----------



## KMEFH (May 23, 2005)

Same here a few hours away. Never realized till i saw the show how back-woods cajun she is, scary!


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lisette* 

Hi,
I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a newbie to this website. My name is Lisette and I'm from MontrÃ©al, Canada. I'm 62 years old and still young at heart. Using a wheelchair limits me



and I do almost all my shopping on Internet. I love skincare and makeup. I'm always looking for new lipsticks, it's a passion with me. I'm reading posts and reviews on MUT for over one year now but was not ready to post. I love this forum !








Hi LIsette! Only 2 more posts and that annoying popup will go away


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lisette* Hi,
I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a newbie to this website. My name is Lisette and I'm from MontrÃ©al, Canada. I'm 62 years old and still young at heart. Using a wheelchair limits me



and I do almost all my shopping on Internet. I love skincare and makeup. I'm always looking for new lipsticks, it's a passion with me. I'm reading posts and reviews on MUT for over one year now but was not ready to post. I love this forum !





Welcome to MUT! I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you. If you need any help, feel free to PM me or any other mod. I see that you have been checking out our review center... it is definitely a great place to check things out before buying products. 
Happy to have you here!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lisette* Hi,
I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a newbie to this website. My name is Lisette and I'm from MontrÃ©al, Canada. I'm 62 years old and still young at heart. Using a wheelchair limits me



and I do almost all my shopping on Internet. I love skincare and makeup. I'm always looking for new lipsticks, it's a passion with me. I'm reading posts and reviews on MUT for over one year now but was not ready to post. I love this forum !





Welcome to MUT Lisette. Glad you finally took the plunge and joined. I'm looking forward to posting with you.


----------



## Salope (Oct 1, 2005)

Such a great topic idea. Since I'm a newbie, I should post some details:

1. I was born &amp; raised in New Jersey but lived and work in NY so I consider myself a New Yorker in part.





2. I'm the oldest of three. I have a younger brother &amp; sister.

3. I've gotten closer with my sister over the years and it's great. My relationship with my brother has always been tumultuous but it's gotten better recently &amp; it's made me happy.

4. I adore my mother's side of the family but dislike my father's side immensely.

5. My first job ever was as a HS freshman and I worked at Dairy Queen. This may come as a surprise, but it was one of the most demanding jobs I've ever had.

6. I love to read anything and everything, from magazines to novels to newspapers to nonfiction. I am such a dork but proud.





7. I am much more sensitive than people think I am. I keep things inside a lot, to my own detriment.

8. I love languages and wish I could learn them all (see second part of #6). I speak 4 now although I don't think my French totally counts since it's so basic.

9. I've been in love once before. He was the most amazing guy I've ever known.

10. I am a stickler for spelling &amp; grammar. I should have been an English teacher.

11. My sister has the longest eyelashes I've ever seen on a person.

12. I loveeeeee berry colored lips.

13. I was a vegetarian for about 8 years. I still only eat chicken &amp; some fish.

14. My mother's mother is the sweetest, most happy go lucky person I've ever met.

15. An old friend used to call me the Joker because she thought my smile looked like Jack Nicholson's.

16. I love new things....traveling to different places, trying different kinds of foods &amp; doing different things. I'll try (almost) anything once.


----------



## lilla (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Lisette, welcome to this beautiful board.

Originally Posted by *Lisette* Hi,
I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a newbie to this website. My name is Lisette and I'm from MontrÃ©al, Canada. I'm 62 years old and still young at heart. Using a wheelchair limits me



and I do almost all my shopping on Internet. I love skincare and makeup. I'm always looking for new lipsticks, it's a passion with me. I'm reading posts and reviews on MUT for over one year now but was not ready to post. I love this forum !


----------



## meg1959 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Lizette and welcome!

My daughter is a student at McGill University and I go to Montreal several times a year to see her/drop her off/pick her up. You live in a beautiful city!

One of these days I am going to get to the MAC Pro store on St. Laurent. Last year my daughter lived one street over (St Dominique), and she didn't let me at it once. GRRRR.

I'm always on the search for that perfect lipstick also. Over the summer I expanded my search to include lip gloss and you should see the top of my bureau!

I'm a 45 y/o RN, divorced (in a committed relationship for the last 8 years), daughter 20 y/o, son 19 y/o. My son went to college this year so mow I am living by myself for the first time in my life. LOL, I am loving it! I live in a town the borders Boston, MA.

GO SOX!

Meg


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 2, 2005)

1. My name is Tonia and I'm an HR Representative/Generalist specializing in recruiting and training

2. I am obsessed with collecting stila (especially Asia limited edition exclusives)

3. I would love to be a makeup artist if I could be guaranteed a steady check and make the same amount or more that I make in the field of HR

4. I am addicted to salt -n- vinegar potato chips, cheddar garlic biscuits from Red Lobster and apple martinis

5. I am truly a GEMINI, in a good mood, one minute, the next minute...watch out

6. I am not a fan of MAC cosmetics (don't shoot me), am still bitter about what Studio Fix did to my skin several years ago and think it's a lot of hype!

7. I was born and raised in New York, and I am really grateful for my East Coast roots now that I live in Los Angeles.

8. I cry at movies all the time, my bf walks with tissue in his jacket because he knows I'm a sap!

9. I am an EBAY ho, I don't know what I did before EBAY!

10. I love MAKEUP (big surprise)!


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Tonia! Welcome to MakeupTalk. Thanks for joining up. I see you are well versed in forum activities! I'm Tony from Orange County!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome Tony!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi Tonia! Welcome to MakeupTalk. Thanks for joining up. I see you are well versed in forum activities! I'm Tony from Orange County!


----------



## przmaticprinces (Oct 2, 2005)

*1. I am the Mother of 2 boys who are 16 and 9 and the loves of my life.*

2. I have been married 3 times but this one has lasted 13 years and going strong.

3. I was a bartender for 12 years in a very hot club here in Florida, yes where I met all 3 husbands, lol.

4. I dont work anymore because I am have has lupus 17 years and it has really been bringing me down the last 3.

5. My step-father was military so I have lived in Germany, Greece and Spain and seen several other countries as well.

6. I am an artist, I like to write as well. When I was MUCH younger I did some modeling which I loved mostly local for stores in the Mall and some runway.

7. I have finished cosmetology school when I was 19 but there was more money slingin drinks so I never worked in a shop, just do hair for friends and family.

8. I am white as sheet with blue eyes and blonde hair. I have very long natural nails that I spend hours manicuring, I get really upset when one breaks, lol.

9. I have a very soft heart and when I see others in need I often can't resist give them money or take them in much to the dismay of hubby as many of the people used and took advantage of my kindness.

10. I have loved MU since I was a very young girl. Having no sisters and no daughters (and somehow most my friends are male) I have never really had anyone to share my love of MU with so being of part of MUT has been a very wonderful thing for me and I would like to say thank you for that.

Oh and did forget to say I am awesome,

Joy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello, Tonia, and welcome to MUT. I'm Lisa from Texas.

Originally Posted by *krazysexxykool* 6. I am not a fan of MAC cosmetics (don't shoot me), am still bitter about what Studio Fix did to my skin several years ago and think it's a lot of hype! Do you mind me asking further about why you dislike Studio Fix and what happened?


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hello, Tonia, and welcome to MUT. I'm Lisa from Texas.


Do you mind me asking further about why you dislike Studio Fix and what happened?

Hi Lisa, thanks for the welcome. No, I don't mind you asking. I hate Studio Fix because I think it is horrible for your skin. I've always had good skin my entire life, no breakouts. I can seriously count on 2 hands the number of times I've broken out in my life. Well, I tried Studio Fix a few years back and it caused all of these horrible little bumps all over my face; it was awful. My dermatologist told me that it was the culprit and that MAC foundation is horrible for your skin. My sister had the exact same reaction and I've had many friends with the same problem. I think many people get caught up in the "ease of the product" and ignore what it may be doing to their skin. I think MAC is great for other things like lip gloss and eye shadow, but their foundations are HORRIBLE.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome to all Newbies! Tonia - glad to see u posting and on board





Charmaine and other ladies getting past medical issues - stay well and live well!

Wongy &amp; Arielle - u r over the top!

Lilla/Nulifer - Merhaba!

Me:

1) 44 y.o. divorcee (long time ago) - no kids and not planning for any

2) Seeing a younger HOT, tall (6' 5") cop - mind u I am only 5' 1"



- hey but it's the horizontal challenge that's fun.

3) Chinese/Dutch born and raised in Jamaica West Indies.

4) Outside of Jamaica, I lived in Miami, FL and now in Hell's Kitchen, NYC for the past 7 1/2 years.

5) Love love animals and most of my charity work benefits them.

6) Involved in various charities benefitting animals, terminally ill children and older folks who are forgotten in retirement/nursing homes.

7) Lost my Mom 3 years ago; lost my brother 1 year ago; but I still have Dad and 2 older brothers and nieces and nephews.

8) Youngest of 4 siblings and only girl and somehow ended up being the anchor of the family.

9) I am very fortunate enough to have the ability to always land on my feet no matter how bad things have been - I might be down but never out.

10) I am a lover of life and really enjoy seeing people happy!

11) I am a giver - give - give - give - it brings me joy to see / make someone feel good/appreciated.

12) I have 2 poodles - Cuccio (boy - 4.5 lbs/14 y.o. Apricot) and Tiffany (girl - 13 lbs/13 y.o. Cream).

13) I have travelled throughout Europe, the U.S. and Canada - best vacation has been on the Blue Voyage out of Bodrum, Turkey on a private gulet (wooden boat w/motor &amp; sails) for 8 days &amp; 7 nights with 7 other friends.

14) I have friends worldwide so I can vacation worldwide





15) Makeup, shoes, jewelry, clothes addict!!!

OK I'll stop now.

Rosie


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't know how I could've missed this thread....it's wonderful to read about how everyone is so diverse here and has gone through so many things. Bravo to everyone for sharing stuff about themselves



And welcome to the newbies



I'm Emmy from Canada.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Rosie, thanks for inviting me!


----------



## iluvgators (Oct 3, 2005)

Some more about me:

1) we have 1 cat-Salem, one Chihuahua/Rat Terrier mix-Miss Pixie, one full blooded Red Nose Pit-Bull-T-Bone and 6 semi aggressive fish.

2) I am a smoker

3) I have my 34th birthday coming up in 3 weeks and hope to get 2 more tattoos, one on each inside forearm.

4) have litte girl who is 7 going on 17!-Taylor

5) have a little boy who is 4-Clay

6) our son was born 3 days after our first anniversary

7) I was born on my maternal grandfathers birthday

8) our daughter was born the day after my maternal grandmothers birthday

9) my brothers b-day is 2 days after my paternal grandmothers birthday

10) my favorite actor is Vincent D'Onofrio from Law &amp; Order: CI

11) my favorite shows are all Law &amp; Orders shows, all CSI shows, The Closer and alot of the different law and forensic type shows

12) I also love Family Guy, Golden Girls, Will &amp; Grace, Charmed, Bugs Bunny, Heathcliff, Garfield, plus others

13) I collect/trade postcards

14) I own 2 groups on Yahoo, one is a swapping group called- Swaps_R_Here and one is a friendship group called- Southern_Grace

15) I love swapping postcards, stationary, gel pens, anything w/ cats (sm. and lg), dogs, horses, pigs and alligators, mardi gras masks

16) I love MUT!

Take care,

Anita


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

First off I'm Mary Amber from texas

1) I'm a senior in highschool and i'm taking college classes to get ahead

2) I'm currently grounded from my car for the next month

3) I'm addicted to makeup even tho i suck at it

4) I love the stage and anything that has to do with it

4a) I'm currently in the Musical Once upon a Mattress where I play Queen Aggravain

5) I'm a huge nerd and Do UIL ( university interscholatic league) Where I compete in Prose, LipSync, Duet Acting, and improv almost every weekend I do something with that

6) I spend to much money on one of my habits.. smoking.

7) I believe everyone should have two names .. because I do.. lol Thats why my dogs name is Lucy Pearl lol

8) My best friend is Jesslyne Ward and i will love her to the day I die.

9) I am in love with music.. all kinds but i really like rap.. don't ask me why... but i can't live without it... even tho people say it isn't real music

10) my room is the hottest one in the house seeing as how it is really close to the garage so I have 3 fans going at all times... and i wont turn them off no matter how cold it is just in case it gets magically hot all of a sudden


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

What part of Tx are you from Mary Amber?


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

HI Amber!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* First off I'm Mary Amber from texas
4) I love the stage and anything that has to do with it

4a) I'm currently in the Musical Once upon a Mattress where I play Queen Aggravain

5) I'm a huge nerd and Do UIL ( university interscholatic league) Where I compete in Prose, LipSync, Duet Acting, and improv almost every weekend I do something with that

Oh, Mary Amber....u just reminded me of my high school days. I was so into musicals too. I did Into The Woods (as the Witch) and the Wizard of Oz (again as the Witch



) for the local community theatre. I even auditioned for Miss Saigon....sigh....those were the days. Thanks for the trip back to memory lane.
PS

Was a heavy smoker too, so I know what u mean about spending way too much money on a habit


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's some more facts about me:

1. I liked reading and memorizing the dictionary when I was a kid.

2. I'm a nerd.

3. I can recite the alphabet backwards.

4. I was an ugly duckling and got picked on for the way I looked when I was in Elementary.

5. I became the class clown because it felt better having people laugh at my jokes instead of at my looks.

6. This was me in the 3rd grade with a bad perm. It's one of the better pics I have. Usually I didn't smile as a means to hide my teeth.






7. I wore braces for 3 years.

8. I often still feel like that scared, little kid inside.


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, dang LL. LOL Well you have improved!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Oh, Mary Amber....u just reminded me of my high school days. I was so into musicals too. I did Into The Woods (as the Witch) and the Wizard of Oz (again as the Witch



) for the local community theatre. I even auditioned for Miss Saigon....sigh....those were the days. Thanks for the trip back to memory lane.
PS

Was a heavy smoker too, so I know what u mean about spending way too much money on a habit





nice that made me laugh.... ahh high school.. can't wait til i'm out lol


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* What part of Tx are you from Mary Amber? Abilene


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh, dang LL. LOL Well you have improved! Thank you!


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow what a great thread idea! Glad to hear all is doing well now too. Janelle I am A LOT like you in many ways girl!

1. I live smack dab in the center of Massachusetts in a tiny little town, always lived in MA.

2. I am 24 and married with 2 children

3. Been with my now husband for 11 yrs total this xmas!!



Married for 4 of those years.

4. Last summer I almost got divorced, but now we are working things out.

5. I have terrible credit!! I know what you mean Janelle!!

6. I also take home every stray animal I find. Right now I only have my pug dog. My kitty died last winter





7. I also wanted to be a vet when I was little...

8. My husband has crashed 2 of my cars in the past year totaling 1 of them





9. Love LOVE LOVE makeup, mostly eye makeup and lip glosses, started wearing makeup in the 8th grade.

10. Just starting to get into MAC in the past few months

11. Don't have many girl friends, and my husband never likes any of my friends lol go figure!

12. I am starting to get back into school but have no idea what to do and cant make up my mind!!

13. My brother is in the Marines and over in Iraq right now



I miss him greatly

14. Very close to my parents and have a great relationship with them

15. I LOVE MUT! and cant wait to get to know everyone here





16. I am way too sensitive!

17. Scored in the genius level of my IQ test, but still dont know what to do with my life!

18. I love white cars..not sure why I just think most cars can pull off white! I know Im weird. lol

19. I almost always wear heels when I go out only 5'1 but I just bought my first open toed shoe this spring!!

20. Love handbags!! Can't stop buying them.

21. Also hate clothes shopping because of the extra pounds! Still love shopping for everything else though


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2005)

welcome to all the newbies



i LOVE this thread. i'm a nosy person, so this is heaven to me





here's some more about me...

1. i hate college. i hate school. i know there's no life without education, though, so that's why i'm still going.

2. my road test is in 3 weeks, but i drive whenever i want to, anyway, without my license. my mom said if i get caught one day, she's telling the cops i stole the car lol

3. i'm dieting - again.

4. i wear a 2-headed eagle pendant on my necklace ALL the time that my estranged grandpa got for me in kosovo when we went about 5 years ago.

5. i'm 18, but my family's very strict, so i can't do a lot of things or have as much "freedom" as most 18-year-olds - or 15-year-olds for that matter lol

6. i haven't spoken to my dad in about 5 or 6 months. don't care to again, either.

7. i have no girl friends (except the ones on MUT



), only acquaintances, so i'm usually with guys or talk to guys. i seem to get along with them better and they're not as judgemental.

8. i'm totally into this guy right now :icon_love and miss him like crazy





9. i love my sidekick!






10. if i could change one thing about my physical appearance, it'd be my dark circles.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 3, 2005)

I love how this thread keeps popping up!

Rosie - you crack me up!

Mary Amber - rap is music and I am a fan too! Who is your fave?

Lisa - I often still feel like that scared, little kid inside. I think that a lot iof still do from time to time.

Chrystal - how many handbags do you have?

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 8. i'm totally into this guy right now and miss him like crazy YAY! Glad that you have someone to be giddy about. You deserve it!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 8. i'm totally into this guy right now... [*]Join the club sista.



That's great to hear, Jen.














[*]It seems like the more I ask, the less gets answered.

[*]Men should come with instructional guides. And they say women are difficult, I beg to differ.

[*]I've finally come to the conclusion that love is...oh who am I kidding, I'm in too deep now.

[*]Did you ever just walk and walk all day without a care in the world? Let your mind wander as you soak up everything around you? That's all I did today. I haven't had a leisure day like this in a while.

[*]I'm addicted to this site.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* YAY! Glad that you have someone to be giddy about. You deserve it! aw, thank you



yeah, i'm at that stage where i get giddy LOL

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Join the club sista.



awwww, you are, too :icon_love


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, I love this thread! I was not on my cp this w-end so what fun I had reading this morning! You all are so interesting!! Some about me:

1. 34, Blond &amp; Blue 5'7 (almost).

2. 3 kids ages 14-girl, 11-boy, 6-boy.

3. Have always been afraid of the dark.

4. I love water, I drink Dasani ALL day long.

5. Love 80's music for the memories it brings back.

6. I don't watch much TV unless it's sports.

7. I love playing Golf &amp; almost any other sport, I am very girly girl yet athletic.

8. I also am a fantasy sport fanatic, especially football, college basketball &amp; golf.

9. In '99 my oldest son was 4 &amp; diagnosed with a very rare and high risk form of leukemia, a childhood cancer. He battled almost 4 years and so far has won, 2 more years of remission and he will be, clinically, a survivor. He is my hero.

10. I have learned more about life and love from my oldest son, through his fight with cancer, than from anyone.

11. My 14 y/o daughter is my best friend, I am hers. My daughter is a level 7 gymnast.

12. I almost lost my life in '02 from a ruptured tubal pregnancy.

13. I work full time as a Purchasing Agent.

14. I volunteer at the Childrens Hospital as a Parent Mentor for newly diagnosed children with cancer.

15. I advocate for Childhood Cancer Awareness.

16. Lance Armstrong inspires me.

17. I love Mexican food, true Mexican food.

18. I love Mac and how Trish does eye make-up!

19. I'm so glad I found this site, I'm becoming obsessed....ahhhh!!!


----------



## Salope (Oct 6, 2005)

1. I am going on my first double date tomorrow.





2. I am the most indecisive people in the world.

3. I am also super punctual. I will be early to my own funeral.





4. I am constantly amazed at how some people can be such losers.

5. I have been wanting a pair of chucks for months now.

6. People think I'm a witch because I have a tendency to cut people out of my life but hey, if you never did anything to make me not want to know you anymore, then it wouldn't happen.





7. I don't believe men &amp; women can be very good friends. Inevitably one develops feelings for the other. This is why I maintain a calculated distance with my close guy friends.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Mary Amber - rap is music and I am a fan too! Who is your fave?

ahh.. just one

I like Slim Thug

and Chamillionaire

and A few of Mike jones

Lil Wyte

kanye

Young Jeezy

I just love rap...

who do you like???


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Salope* 1. I am going on my first double date tomorrow.



oooohhh, good luck and have fun!!!
mambz, i like rap, too. i don't like the "doin' this ho behind the bar" songs, but most of rap has good lyrics if you get past all the cursing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* ahh.. just one
I like Slim Thug

and Chamillionaire

and A few of Mike jones

Lil Wyte

kanye

Young Jeezy

I just love rap...

who do you like???

I like the Ying Yang Twins.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

5 more things...

1. I was a tomboy and climbed and fell out of alot of trees.

2. I've never broken any bones.

3. I don't drink milk because i'm allergic to it.

4. My grandfather was a Texas Ranger.

5. I have a rare mole on my inner thigh called a halo mole.


----------



## divamom (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi there I'm new. About me...

1. I'm 27

2. Have a little boy, Daniel and am expecting a little girl due in Jan '06

3. I'm a SAHM, but not a desperate housewife, hehe

4. Been Married for 2 years

5. I'm a girly-girl: I love fashion, shopping, shoes and makeup!

6. I'm a thift store whore, usually go at least once a week..

7. Not much into tv (except the food channel), but I love to read.

8. I want to get get into jewelry making as a hobby it looks like fun

9. I hate cleaning the house

10. I love surfing the net!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to MUT, divamom! I'm Lisa from Texas and look forward to posting with you.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 5. I have a rare mole on my inner thigh called a halo mole. Is that cause you are an angel?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Salope* 1. I am going on my first double date tomorrow.



awwww, sounds like fun. Good luck!



[*]When I finally get to bed each night, I lie there, stare at the ceiling and analyze everything that happened that day, every night.

[*]I have just about given up on someone, because I feel if I have to keep nudging them, it's pointless.

[*]I, too, can easily cut people out of my life. I've always been like this.

[*]One night someone told me I seemed unapproachable. wtf does that mean? What more than smile should I be doing?? Would flashing you make me more approachable? meatheads!!!!

[*]I can go all day without answering my house/cell phone if I choose to. Leave a message, please.

[*]I have become jaded when it comes to relationships. I blame my bf who cheated on me with a relative. May they both rot in hell.

[*]She's dead to me now. Invisible at family functions. I cannot forgive, nor forget being stabbed in the back by anyone.

[*]I believe every woman deserves a good circle of friends - male or female. I've known my two best friends since kindergarten. We are closer than close.

[*]Every year, from Oct - March, I can be found at the gym 6 days a week. Sunday is typically my day off. I don't know what it is about this period of time, but instead of hibernate, I have this endless amount of energy.

[*]I want someone to finally see what I see.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* awwww, sounds like fun. Good luck!



[*]When I finally get to bed each night, I lie there, stare at the ceiling and analyze everything that happened that day, every night.

[*]I have just about given up on someone, because I feel if I have to keep nudging them, it's pointless.

[*]I, too, can easily cut people out of my life. I've always been like this.

[*]One night someone told me I seemed unapproachable. wtf does that mean? What more than smile should I be doing?? Would flashing you make me more approachable? meatheads!!!!

[*]I can go all day without answering my house/cell phone if I choose to. Leave a message, please.

[*]I have become jaded when it comes to relationships. I blame my bf who cheated on me with a relative. May they both rot in hell.

[*]She's dead to me now. Invisible at family functions. I cannot forgive, nor forget being stabbed in the back by anyone.

[*]I want someone to finally see what I see.

Wow, you and I are a lot alike that it is scary. Once you screw me over, I am done with you.


----------



## lilla (Oct 7, 2005)

I am the same way Marisol but I am on the stupid side! I usually give that person 1-2 more chances than I get more disappointed and devastated and hate that person for the rest of my life...

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Wow, you and I are a lot alike that it is scary. Once you screw me over, I am done with you.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Is that cause you are an angel? Heheheehehe!!
Yeah, that's the reason.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lisa - u r a beautiful lady.

Marisol - what part cracked u up - the part about my younger 6'5" hottie cop and the joys of horizontal challenge?



It's more fun than challenge and I guess he never knows what to expect out of his "tiny squishable kitten". :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you, Rosie, so are you! :icon_love


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lisa - ur grandfather was a Texas Ranger? How cool!

Thx for the compliment!


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

1. I turned 33 last month

2. I'm currently a full time student doing my MBA, after which I'll sit the CPA

3. I'll be married for 6 years this November to a super wonderful man

4. I found my real dad on the internet a month before I got married, he came to my wedding and even walked me down the aisle (not sure how I feel about that to this day)

5. I don't keep in touch with him much even though he calls

6. I met my 2 sisters and brother the following December

7. I have no kids but we're thinking about it at the moment

8. I love to travel and by next year should have been to every continent at least once

8. Trying to learn all I can about makeup application

9. I love to cook

10.Love to make new friends

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 7, 2005)

Marisol- Ive got about 43 now low end and all the way up! I used to have more then that but my husband makes me get rid of some before I can get any new ones!!!



One of my girl friends has all these wild and crazy handbags, I used to think she was insane but the more I would get together with her and saw her new ones I started to fall in love with them!! Great way to show your personality!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* [*]I have become jaded when it comes to relationships. I blame my bf who cheated on me with a relative. May they both rot in hell.

[*]She's dead to me now. Invisible at family functions. I cannot forgive, nor forget being stabbed in the back by anyone.

that makes me so sad to hear because you're not the type of person that would do that to anyone and you didn't deserve it


----------



## anne7 (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a fun thread!

1. I am a senior in high school in Idaho, born in Nebraska, though.

2. I desperately want to get out of my current town, and move east for college.

3. Big time Red Sox fan...2004 Champs!





4. Horrible procrastinator...in fact, I was supposed to be doing me homework

right now instead of looking at MUT...

5. My best friend is a guy, and I've been told that we act like we're in love with eachother, and all of our jokes are silly inside jokes no one understands when they're around us. I feel like I can tell him everything.

6. I love my 2 cats and dog, but I have this thing against those little purse dogs, they are just too yappy and hyper.

7. I love makeup and have a ton of it, but I am a late sleeper, so I never have time to do a lot in the mornings!

8. Detest smoking, the smell makes me nauseous

9. I love going to movie theaters, or just watching one at a friend's house, I am one of those people that always quotes movies when appropriate (which always is for me!



)

10. I am of Irish/Czech/Swedish descent

11. One of my goals in life is to travel the world. I am thinking of majoring in pharmacology or anethesiology (legal drug dealers! lol)

12. I am really random, and say weird, off-topic things all the time. What can I say, my mind is always thinking about a few things at the same time! I really do think I have ADD

13. I love music, and am addicted to my iPod. I take it to school, grocery shopping...I like most kinds of music, except twangy-type country or toby keith. ugh.

14. My cell phone is my lifeline. I text to my friends all day long at school. It helps pass the time



I love my motorola V710

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 7, 2005)

hmmmm where to start...

1.my fav brands include: Tripple five soul, lous viton, big7, D&amp;B, babyphat, chanel, findi, and make up brands: LUV IT ALL

2.Student- grade 11

3. I've had the same best friend for 11 years (which is a long time when your only 16 lol)

4.My boyfriend just dumped me



we dated for a year

5. I excel in math/science/english

6.I'm greek/english/swedish...so i look like my moms twin feature wise as shes the english (blonde hair green eyes) but i got my dads coloring

7. i own more eyeshadow then anything else, but never wear it

8. sumthing no one nos: i have to dye my hair constantly bcuz it blonde and looks fake with my coloring and i read more then i watch t.v

9. my life goal is to be a vet but still look fabulous (seems none that i take my dog to bother with their appearance)


----------



## Salope (Oct 7, 2005)

Sofia, I'm so sorry to hear about that. It's such a horrible thing to experience. I can only imagine. It may be hard to see but you were their loss, they weren't yours.

1. I am now a fan of David Gray. I saw him in concert last night &amp; it was great.

2. People describe me as very picky when it comes to guys. I can't help it if I don't click on that level with many. Either the spark is there or it isn't.

3. I will know immediately within meeting a guy if I can see something (i.e. a relationship) between us.

4. The little things in life matter to me the most. I always say you know who truly cares about you by looking at who does the little things for you. Only people who care about you take the time and effort to do them.

5. I absolutely love mayo &amp; cream cheese.

6. I have a tendency to overanalyze &amp; overthink everything. I've been learning to put a stop to this because it only makes me crazy.

7. I have a tendency to get obsessive with random things. For example, I played Clocks everyday for like 2 months straight.

8. I am a notorious pessimist but I've become somewhat of an optimist lately.

9. My friends tease me about being a narcoleptic drunk. There isn't a bar, club or lounge I can't fall asleep in when trashed.





10. I can't stand my cousins on one side.

11. I love meeting new people, especially cool new people.

12. Cookie Monster is a nickname I once had because I love cookies so much.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Anne! I did not know that you are a Red Sox fan!!! Are you watching the game that's on now? They better win tonight, cause otherwise.....












Boo. The ChiSox swept 'em. A consolation is that RJ got shelled and the Yanks lost, but I still wish my Red Sox were in it.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* I am the same way Marisol but I am on the stupid side! I usually give that person 1-2 more chances than I get more disappointed and devastated and hate that person for the rest of my life... That isn't stoopid at all. It just means that you believe in people more than me... that you will actually put yourself out there. That ain't stoopid in my book.

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Marisol - what part cracked u up - the part about my younger 6'5" hottie cop and the joys of horizontal challenge? images/smilies2/icon_lol.gif It's more fun than challenge and I guess he never knows what to expect out of his "tiny squishable kitten". images/smilies2/wub.gif Rosie... you are great! Both make me laugh. But I almost spit my soda when I read the part about the "tiny squishable kitten". You rock!

Originally Posted by *xxCalixx* [/size]_[Marisol- Ive got about 43 now low end and all the way up! I used to have more then that but my husband makes me get rid of some before I can get any new ones!!![/img] One of my girl friends has all these wild and crazy handbags, I used to think she was insane but the more I would get together with her and saw her new ones I started to fall in love with them!! Great way to show your personality!!images/smilies2/icon_cheesygrin.gif_ 




That is quite a haul! I think that you may have more than me!


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 8, 2005)

hello all - I'm new and therefore felt I should post






1) I'm 17, still at sixth form and therefore my makeup habit is keeping me away from demon drink/smoking/other vices of youth etc (yay!!!) - last year at same school I've been at since Age 4 (14 years!!!) - scary amount of responsibility as Deputy Head Girl

2) I'm studying for A Levels in Classics, EarlyModern History and Biology (AS Politics) and Latin GCSE - all so I can do Archaeology at either Cambridge (w/ anthropology) or Sheffield

3) I have two cats who I love to death called Angus and Barney, a fish called Kirk and 3 adopted (the bf's) dogs - Shannon, Nula and Wee Man...

4) I am currently in the midst of a horrific work only weekend - only bright spot = going to watch bf captain rugby - he goes to Harrow, so thankfully can walk there (failed first driving test this week lol)

5) Apart from sponging off 'rents who disaprove of make-up habit - am a lifeguard at Harrow School - good pay/ great workmates/good looking guys to watch while on poolside hehe

6) Love exercise (Yes I'm strange...) - play squash, swim and go to the gym approx 5x a week

7) Have way too much make-up considering how I only wear it when goin out with mates/need to make a special effort for an occasion/need cheering up

8) Favourite MU brands inc. Benefit/Clarins/Clinique/MAC/Urban Decay

9) Tall at 5"10 but still wear heels - good thing bf is 6"2 lol

10) Native Chelsea Girl (not a sloane god forbid) but transplanted to the relative quiet and greenery of Harrow-on-the-Hill

11) Brownie Guide leader - love them - so cute!!!

12) should have done this before - light brown hair, green eyes, pale though warm tone skin

13) Fave tv = CSI (LV), Law and Order (CI), House, Waking the Dead, Silent Witness

14) I Love Life

thats all for now folks





-xc


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

havent seen yu post b4 cass, and thought id say my greetins since ur new



enjoyed readin ur bit


----------



## Sofia (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Wow, you and I are a lot alike that it is scary. Once you screw me over, I am done with you. Why should we settle for that? No thank you. Self-preservation first.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* that makes me so sad to hear because you're not the type of person that would do that to anyone and you didn't deserve it



Jennifer, don't feel sad, feel happy I had great friends that informed me of the situation before it was too late. We were on the verge of getting engaged (the announcement was a few weeks away). I would never be able to do something like that and to a cousin no less. Just disgusting. No morals, either of them.

Originally Posted by *Salope* Sofia, I'm so sorry to hear about that. It's such a horrible thing to experience. I can only imagine. It may be hard to see but you were their loss, they weren't yours. Another one of life's lessons that will only make us stronger and wiser. You are so sweet, thank you. That means a lot.
You ladies are just wonderful. Just proves what a great forum this is, with such great people out there.





--------------


I love to cook and I am making a huge dinner for some friends tonight. 
I love to entertain. Just something about good food, good friends and lots of laughs that makes me thankful for this little piece of time we call life. 
I wish someone could be a part of tonight, but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Salope (Oct 8, 2005)

What an assh*le Sofia! I want to beat him up and your cousin too. lol What losers to do that. Seriously. I'm so disgusted by people with no integrity.

1. I love my mother very much but sometimes she's so darn negative it drives me nuts.

2. My first kiss was at 12 years old during a game of truth or dare.

3. 2001-2002 was the worst year of my life hands down. Everything came crashing down, one right after the other. I'm a different person now because of it all.

4. I used to curse like a truck driver in HS.





5. I've always wished I were 5'8 but I'm only 5'5.

6. One of my favorite saying is "je m'en fou!"

7. I have a close friend who is just waiting for me to see he's the guy I've been looking for all along but although I love him dearly, I don't love him like that.





8. I bought my first Stila eyeshadow today...Viola.


----------



## Chelle102 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi , my name is michelle

I'm 36 yrs old 

I'm a SAHM 

I have had alot of medical problems last 4 yrs with female stuff and Back 

I love makeup and body lotions 

Love spending time with Hubby and kids 

I have 2 dachshunds ~ Zeke is 2 and Jax is 10 wks 

Like spending time reading on computer and talking to my freinds. 

Hope you all have a Great Day!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

More....

1. I use to do Karaoke shows for a living in east Texas.

2. I have slight scoliosis.

3. I always have cold hands and feet but a warm heart.





4. I should stop procrastinating....starting tomorrow.


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2005)

more...

1. I love sports both doing and watching

2. I sleep only 4-5 hours per night

3. I am a serious money saver

4. I love Disnleyland

5. I should drop 15 lbs


----------



## queenkimie (Oct 10, 2005)

I think we are all pretty awesome! Here's some things about me:

1. I just quit teaching 4th grade to be a makeup artist with MaryKay

2. I have such a purse/bag fetish

3. I'm obcessed with all things Irish

4. We are "in waiting "to be adoptive parents

5. I Love Boba

6. I majored in Drama in college --especially loved the Makeup of course

7. I Live in San Diego CA

8. I'm into mysticism

9. I learned history from reading romance novels

10. I cantor at Mass and sing in the choir


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *queenkimie* I think we are all pretty awesome! Here's some things about me: 1. I just quit teaching 4th grade to be a makeup artist with MaryKay

2. I have such a purse/bag fetish

3. I'm obcessed with all things Irish

4. We are "in waiting "to be adoptive parents

5. I Love Boba

6. I majored in Drama in college --especially loved the Makeup of course

7. I Live in San Diego CA

8. I'm into mysticism

9. I learned history from reading romance novels

10. I cantor at Mass and sing in the choir

Welcome to MUT! I am Marisol from San Francisco. 
I too have a purse fetish. How many do you think you have?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

*BUMP*





Let's hear from the newbies!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 5, 2006)

not a newbie but i haven't posted in this thread before...

1) i am a rising junior in college

2) i'm obsessed with the beach

3) i don't own any lipsticks

4) my fondest wish is to one day wake up looking like adriana lima

5) i want to move out of the city as soon as i'm done with school, buy some land in the country, build my dream house, and have a few horses

6) i live to read. i literally have books stacked everywhere

7) i cross stitch when i get bored

8) ben &amp; jerry's ice cream (magic brownies flavor) = heaven

9) i'm obsessed with buying home decorations (towels, bedspreads, sheets, etc)

10) i love avatars and change mine at least once a week on here

11) disneyworld/land freaks me out

12) i cry at scary movies

13) i love ska and classical music in addition to random popular stuff

14) i have never been out of the country

more later if i think of stuff


----------



## KellyB (Jun 5, 2006)

Good bump

*I'm an only child with an only child

*I'm an RN, duh....and I love what I do. It truly was my "calling"

*I live in the Nation's Oldest City

*I live 2 miles from the beach

*I've been married twice. Married my high-school sweetheart at 19, divorced at 20. Married my current ex to be when I was 33 and we separated last July.

*I have THE most awesome mother in the world.

*I buy expensive m/u and cheap shoes.

*I'm an impulse buyer.

*I never have buyer's remorse.

*I drink coffee all day long

*I have a bit of road rage

*I hate grocery shopping. Would rather lick my toilet clean than go to the grocery store

*I'm getting ready to start working on my Master's (soooo expensive)

*My daughter has about 5 months left of Cosmetology school

*I hate to date

*I treat my dog like a person...I swear she understands every word I say.

*I've been 5'2 since I was 10. Wish my weight would have stayed that stable

*I was anorexic throughout my teen years. Not a problem now.

*I love being the age I am. I am more comfortable with myself than I have ever been.

*I am a super loyal person to those I love.

*I'm now addicted to MUT.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool thread, I guess I was always too lazy to post here





well...


I love scary movies, I had fascination with them ever since I was a little kid, I remember excitement watching my first horror movie - I was 8 and it was some version of Dracula, ahhh, the excitement! First horror book I read was "Manitou" by Masterton, I read it under the covers so my mom would not discover. I was so paralyzed with fear, I physically had difficulties moving. hehe, now when I read this book I cannot see what was I so scared off



I still enjoy horror films so much, nothing beats that, I even enjoy bad ones.
I am fascinated with cults, mental ilnesses and all that can go wrong with a human mind, I guess this is why I went to study psychology. 
I used to study classical languages for a year in the university in Poland. 
I love things that smell nice, candles, perfumes, plug-ins...




My friends call me environment nazi, I just like to harass people about recycling, I really dislike it when people don't recycle.




I am obsessed with Seinfeld, I watched each episode like 100 times, I wish there was a Sainfeld trivia game, cause I can bet I would win this one often. 
I love to dance to crazy techno and trance, I love to go to clubs with such music, the bigger the better. 
In general I am very shy, I dont like people paying a lot of attention to me, I am horrible accepting compliments and whenever somebody says something nice, I always think they say it to be nice or out of pity



hehe but at least I realize that it is crazy to think so.


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 7, 2006)

-I'm a first year Medical Student

-I am OBSESSSSED with MAC

-I am awesome at scrapbooking

-I am a super clean neat freak

-I am trying to learn how to cook

-My summer goal is to work out everyday

-I love the Pussycat Dolls

-I thinks Friends and Scrubs are the best shows EVER

-I can be a lttle ditzy


----------



## Lia (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm , interesting answers here... Let's try :

* I'm a shy person, but when i'm with friends i can be really funny , but i tend to be more ironic/sarcastic (when i'm on a day that i'm "intelligent", otherwise i'm just a goofy person)

* I've ALWAYS been the youngest person on my classes , in every place i studied. In fact, some people think that i have an high IQ, but there's no scientifical evidences of the fact



(i never tested it) I'm on 3rd year of medschool, although i'm only 18

* I love to read, and used to read the newspaper everyday, but my dad cancelled the subscription





* I'm a hard worker when it's something i like, but i'm a little bit lazy

* I don't talk a lot about my feelings, and when it comes to love/relationships I WON'T TALK about it , about who i like, if i'm in love, if i want to date , if i imagine how it's going to be my first kiss. And i don't ask people about it. I hate talking about it because people begin to talk, to ask about my moves, to judge my choices, to make fun of me (i have trauma of that since i was a little girl). SO i prefer not to talk. But so to speak, i never dated anyone

* I tend to talk about my feelings with people that aren't close to me , like a if the person was an "outside observer".

* I can sleep on any place, and easily. I almost fall/fall asleep on every class and i'm known for that - a teacher even put my name on a test when talking about sleeping mechanisms.

* I learned to waltz by myself , watching a movie.

* I have such difficulty on making new friends and keeping it

* I love water, and love to swim, be on the pool, the sea, rain , even in a tin i can have a blast! However, when i take shower, i keep on drying my face because i don't like it to stay wet (really strange)

* I'm not afraid of lot of things

* I like to sing, dance , play the guitar, but none of those things i can do very well i think and none of them you'll see me doing in public

* I'm not fond on extense human contact. It means that i don't like to be hugged, i don't like strange people to touch me, don't like people touching my hair... Too many don'ts , isn't it? But i really like to hold people's hands



It gives me a sensation of caring much bigger than a hug, it feels like i'm safe

* I don't have tickles on any part of my body

* I love computers, cars , games, and pretty much everything that people consider "geeky" or "men" stuff

* I really like my lips





* I love to do researchs! But unfortunately if i choose to be a researcher here on Brazil, most likely i'll starve at the future. So i'm going to be a surgeon, i really like it too;

* My voice is really tedious sometimes, but when i get angry, my voice gets on a high pitch (people already know that when i'm becoming angry, my voice tone goes higher and higher)

* I have 2 sisters, and i'm on the same class of medschool of one of them. We really look alike, and people commonly mistake us when they don't know us a lot, and people changes our names - i'm lia and her nickname is bia, and they have a similar pronounce, so it's easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

